# wildfires in waller, grimes and montgomery,Tx



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

these fires are all still going strong. please keep all of us affected by these fires in everybody's prayers. it has been a long 3 days since we got evacuated not much sleep and wondering if your house is still there. well we are headed back out there today maybe the fires will die down and the fire fighters will get a break. A VERY BIG THANKS TO ALL THE FIRE FIGHTERS OUT HERE DOING ALL THEY CAN TO GET HANDLE ON THIS FIRE.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

you are in my prayers bud, I work out here in waller, and have been seing all the smoke from here, I live in Houston, keep us posted and if theres anything you need let us know....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i heard it might be arson. why people do that is beyond me.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> i heard it might be arson. why people do that is beyond me.


Can't fix stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Arson is more than stupid. 
Its a disregard for all things living in the affected area. arsonists should be given VERY harsh penalties.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> these fires are all still going strong. please keep all of us affected by these fires in everybody's prayers. it has been a long 3 days since we got evacuated not much sleep and wondering if your house is still there. well we are headed back out there today maybe the fires will die down and the fire fighters will get a break. A VERY BIG THANKS TO ALL THE FIRE FIGHTERS OUT HERE DOING ALL THEY CAN TO GET HANDLE ON THIS FIRE.


I wish you the best of luck and hope that everything is still there the way you left it. We are getting the smoke heavy in Houston, and last night on my home from Lake Jackson I had the windows down and could smell smoke out on Hwy 59... I'm just a few mins south of Cleveland down here in Tarkington myself, can't smell the smoke yet, but I'm sure it'll be here in a day or two. I sure hope the firefighters can get a leash on this thing before it burns up everything.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope they get put out soon, since 95% of my family on both sides lives in grimes county


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The arson people are talking about is someone is starting fires after fire fighters leave the area to go to another one. Just looked on the Montgomery county web page and the burn map shows my house was burned last night but I am loading my 4 wheeler and headed to the woods to try to get to my house and see if it is true. All I can say is the person that is restarting the fires better hope the cops find him first.


THANK Y'ALL


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

I wish you good luck and no one of you be affect by this mess to all fellow raider in tx


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

hp488 said:


> The arson people are talking about is someone is starting fires after fire fighters leave the area to go to another one. Just looked on the Montgomery county web page and the burn map shows my house was burned last night but I am loading my 4 wheeler and headed to the woods to try to get to my house and see if it is true. All I can say is the person that is restarting the fires better hope the cops find him first.


 
THANK Y'ALL
Thats terrible news I hope and pray that it some how missed you!


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope for you that the map is way wrong
good luck man


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

hp488 said:


> The arson people are talking about is someone is starting fires after fire fighters leave the area to go to another one. Just looked on the Montgomery county web page and the burn map shows my house was burned last night but I am loading my 4 wheeler and headed to the woods to try to get to my house and see if it is true. All I can say is the person that is restarting the fires better hope the cops find him first.
> 
> 
> THANK Y'ALL


We were able to sneak in we still have a house but the fires keep flaring up in the back of our subdivision. I talked with one of the cops working the roads and they told us that there command is set up for 10 days so it looks like won't be able to get back in for a few more days.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad you still have your home. That must be a big relief


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's scary. I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

They finally got the dc10 to drop in our areas and there are a lot of helicopters pulling water from the ponds that are not dried up yet I think they are making some headway but the fight is not over yet.

Yes it was a relief to drive up to our house and see it still there. I feel so bad for the people that lost everything they had in this fire, but that all can be replaced the main thing is they are still alive and well. It will be hard for them to start all over hopefully they had some insurance to help with some of the exspences.

I will try to post some pics that I took while I was in there.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Thats good news on your house!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We are waiting to find out if we will be able to get back in tonight. We talked with the law enforcement here and no one was killed or injured in this tragic wildfire that consumed almost 24,000 acres of land. A huge thanks will go out to all the people that helped contain this fire.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

arsonists should be given VERY harsh penalties.[/quote]


Like giving them the same punishment as there offence:saevilw:


----------



## Reno (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea dealin with the same stuff around Ore City Diana Gilmer Jefferson & Avinger we have scorched up 30k acres around this area of texas


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope you can get back to your home, it's ridiculous what all this Texas drought has caused.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

wow, sorry to hear about the huge fire bro.. I hope they find the person(s) involved in this...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well we got back in our house yesterday morning got everything unloaded and a few small fires started back up called 911 4 times and no one showed up for over an hour so we loaded up 2 spray rigs and hit the woods and started putting them out. We met up with the Austin fire department and run all the trails and fire lines until 5am. I feel a lot better now knowing what we got done last night.
It sure feels good to be home.


----------



## Tankfxr (Aug 22, 2011)

Good to hear that your house is ok. I cant even imagine what it is to have the fear of your house burning. I hope and pray for your sake and everyone else involved they get everything taken care of. I know my wife went to town today to get some stuff to send up that way for people who need will need the help. I am on the VFD at home and have been one some small by comparison brush and grass fires. Took us pretty much all day to get it out. I know how tired i have been and i feel for those firemen who have been out there for days and days.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

here are a few pics.http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums.../n587/hp488/?action=view&current=d07be58f.jpg


----------

